# Arnold Schoenberg - Structural Function of Harmony



## abun (Aug 22, 2010)

i hardly grasp his theory about monotonality and what so called disgression harmony. since i have no fluent in english it just went to flip back and forth the page of the book without any comprehension. can somebody explain it to me pls. in some cases his example of progression makes me confuse. sort of like this...(key in Cmaj) (page 58 no.77b)

T: C Bb VI! Eb Dbdim7 F D7 G7 C
sm: II! Cdim7 E7 VI
dor: F Eb Dm A Dm
SM: IV! Cdim7 E Ddim7 D A E A 


my question is how to neutralize it when it goes from T to sm? you see it Bb at sm is interpretated as II! which make it a neutral chord? or is it? and then such similar case is found
at the end segment which goes from SM back to T. Amaj is considered as neutral chord. does it make any sense? pls help. thx in advance.


----------



## abun (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry bout the progression mess. it wont show up in space. i tried hard to re-write that. hope you would like to look the book so you can get what i mean.


----------



## abun (Aug 22, 2010)

in more simple way...

T : Cmaj 
SD : V D7 Gm Edim Dm C7 Fmaj

it modulated to subdominant region which is Fmaj. but how the D7 came to be part of subdominant region? anybody dig this theory?


----------

